# Lava Rock



## fishguy27 (Apr 5, 2009)

What are everyone's thoughts on this? I saw a beautiful tank on here that had several lava rocks as a hardscape and wanted to do my tank in a similar fashion, but dang this stuff is not cheap. PetCo is currently have a decor sale, buy three or more tank decorations and get 30 percent off which is helpful, but all they had were three large pieces of lava rock and it cost me forty dollars, they are regularly 19.99 a piece. I really like this, but it's going to break the bank to make a nice hardscape for my future cichlids.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You can get it cheap at a landscape supply, but they tend to only have very large or very small pieces.
Might be worth checking out a few though.


----------



## remm (Apr 6, 2009)

My LFS has it for 1.99 a pound. I have about 17 mid to large sized pieces in mine and it cost around $50.


----------



## fishguy27 (Apr 5, 2009)

The LFS here doesn't even carry it, my only option is PetCo. You're lucky though if you can get it that cheap.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

My LFS charges a flat per pound rate for all types of rocks. Since lava rock is so light it is actually really cheap (relatively) at my LFS.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

u can get lava rock at lowes...home depot...menards...farm and fleet ...ect....especially now that its grillin season :thumb: very cheep too


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Large pcs at a landscape place is more like .14 cents lb. You can filla 6ft tank for about 40.00-60.00. The difference is it doesn't have the holes drilled in it.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

spotmonster said:


> Large pcs at a landscape place is more like .14 cents lb. You can filla 6ft tank for about 40.00-60.00. The difference is it doesn't have the holes drilled in it.


Exactly my suggestion. I have bought pieces of red and black lava rock from my landscapeing supplyer for 15 cents a pound.... as well as other nice looking rocks for my tanks.


----------



## fishguy27 (Apr 5, 2009)

My brother works at Lowes, I might have him check and see if he can get me any good pieces of lava rock. I'm basically going to stack it, some parts with holes that the fish can swim in and out of and others that just layer it.


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree with Tim.

I bought a beach-ball-sized "boulder" from a landscape place for dirt cheap. Went home and took the sledge/wedge to it and ended up with two dozen nice sized chucks.

Word of caution - if you break them up they WILL have sharp edges. You can rub them on concrete and smooth them down though.

If you lived closer I would give you some of them. I don't have any in my tanks at this time so they are all 'decorations' out in the flower garden 

Will


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I bought a beach-ball-sized "boulder" from a landscape place for dirt cheap. Went home and took the sledge/wedge to it and ended up with two dozen nice sized chucks.


That's good to know. I was wondering if that would work because I can get it cheap, but only large pieces.

Everything at this place runs about .12 per pound. Earth Plus I'm like a kid in a candy store when I go there.


----------



## SeanF1979 (Apr 12, 2009)

I was also looking for cheap lava rock. Seems the landscaping stores in my area don't have them. They only thing Homedepot, the landscaping store, and Lowes had were the small bags that would do me no good.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

You could try the cheep bags of lava rock from Home Depot, and silicone them together. Try to design your own scape. you could put plenty of voids and hollow spots on the inside. It wouldn't cost much. If it didn't work, your not out much. With how porus lava rock is, I bet it would silicone very well.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Make sure you check Craigs List, you never know. I have some for sale here in Colorado on Craigs List.

http://denver.craigslist.org/for/1119041302.html


----------



## SeanF1979 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have found some lava rock on craigslist but it's pieces that I will have to silicone together. What is the best type of silicone to use for items going into an aquarium that wont' be toxic? Also I plan on putting a black background on my tanks what is the best way to keep them on without using scotch tape(which doesn't work very well).


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

The rock/landscaping places around here call it "waterfall rock"

You should go check one out and not just call asking for "lava rock"

They might have some nice stuff under different names.

I got enough rock to fill a 300 gallon tank for 60$


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i tried siliconing some lava rocks together and failed miserably...they sell appoxy at any LFS that works 100% better and dried in 30 mins IMO this is the only way to go :thumb:


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

That tank picture above (which I love) is exactly what mine looked like after I shattered the boulder.


----------



## SeanF1979 (Apr 12, 2009)

What is LFS I've seen it typed many times but have no clue what it stands for. I bought a tube of silicone yesterday to test it out. I checked on the price of marine glue that was super expensive at homedepot(5 dollars for a small .8 oz bottle). I'll see how the silicone will work if it doesn't I really don't want to buy 50 dollars worth of marine glue.


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

Local 
Fish
Store


----------



## SeanF1979 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok thanks. I work at a fish store but we do not sell epoxy. I can check at a few other places to see if they do. It all comes down to cost.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

fishguy27 said:


> My brother works at Lowes, I might have him check and see if he can get me any good pieces of lava rock. I'm basically going to stack it, some parts with holes that the fish can swim in and out of and others that just layer it.


Call a landscaping company. Try greenhouses too. Someone will have it, and wayyyyy cheaper.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

If your going black for a background the easiest way is to just paint it. Use a flat latex black paint...it looks real good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Be careful with the lava rock though. I used that in my tank and it toar up my fish. I used to see scales or skin hanging off my fish. That stuff is very sharp.

I actually removed it from my tank because of that and since then, no scrapes or scratches. I would not use it again.


----------

